# pay lake question



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

are you allowed to keep the fish you catch? or are they photographed and released. if you are allowed to keep the fish...in my opinion...that's a waste. i was recently browsing through the FISH & GAME FINDER, and noticed alot of pix from various pay lakes. 40, 50, even 60 # fish were caught and photoed. it got me thinking about where these fish came from and how many spawning opportunities the fish were missing out on. it's just a question, as i've never fished a pay lake, and if anyone can answer it for me....i would appreciate it. thanx in advance.....marc


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

you should get some answers, thats for sure. paylakes arent very high on a lot of ppls list. kinda of like shootin a deer or a elk that is fenced in. just doesnt seem too sporting, although there are ppl that enjoy it or they wouldn't fence them in?! too each is own.

and to answer your question: yes those fish are missing out on spawning oppurtunities and not in the paylakes but from the river that they were stolen from!

just be aware that a lot of surrounding states are passing strict size limits on trophy catfish, so paylake ppl are going elsewhere, where there arent any limits to get thier fish. example: Ohio. now the state was good in passing laws on flatheads and channels last year but when they lifted the endangered laws on blues and then didnt pass any size limit laws, they dropped the ball in my opinion. i dont see how a species goes from endangered to open, unrestrictive harvest? but that is govt for you, they seem to be reactive instead of proactive when it comes to our resources. get more news time i guess.

sorry for the rant
teamclose


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I classify pay lakes into two categories. First is a place where you can catch a variety of fish that are often raised on-site. Second is your "trophy Cat" pay lakes. In the first, you are most often allowed to keep fish. In the second, you rarely are allowed. The first continues to replenish their own supplies on a regular basis with new fish from their hatchery. The second wants to get as much use out of each fish as possible before they have to replace it. In the second, most are caught/trapped from public waterways and moved to the pay lake.

In the first, you catch dinner easily. In the second, you are only going to catch a half worn out fish that has been caught so many times that it doesn't even put up a decent fight.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

with all the resources the state has and they can't effectively raise flatheads, i dont think most paylakes would have the facilities or money to raise flatheads on site successfully. and since blue cats arent native to the lakes of Ohio, they had to come from somewhere?



> In the second, most are caught/trapped from public waterways and moved to the pay lake.


Please refer to the opening paragraph on the Fishing Regulation page of the Ohio Dnr website.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, ODNR overlooks lake owners from transplanting fish themselves.

Also, you are not "required" an Ohio Fishing License to fish the Ohio River, if you are a resisdent of WV, PA, KY, etc. That how loopholes are used.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

the odnr just took the blue cat off the endangered list.they said that now maybe in the near future they can start stocking them in ohio's lakes and rivers.

yeah,the odnr don't have time to sit and watch the rivers and lakes.it is more or less up to the fisherman and fisherwomen to call the poacher hotline if they see any wrong doing going on,they need all the help they can get.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

assuming that he netted for 7 days, that is 1142.85 pds a day. unless he had 30 or 40 ppl in his boat i think he might have had more than his share of 28"channels and 35" flatheads? i could be wrong and maybe he had 1000 1.5 pound fish but i dont think so.

no that is just one paylake and multiply that by all of the pay lakes and you start to see a problem. 

i know the game wardens get on these websites and check up on things, so if you are one, i challenge you to do something about this problem.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

first,let me say this is only an observation,and has nothing to do with my opinion on paylakes.just wanted to address this comment.


> assuming that he netted for 7 days, that is 1142.85 pds a day. unless he had 30 or 40 ppl in his boat i think he might have had more than his share of 28"channels and 35" flatheads?


i am assuming you're refering to the (new) limits set by the dnr for ohio waters?
if so,they do not pertain to the ohio river (which is most likely the source) as far as other state licenses or commercial permits from those states.so if the inference was that they are catching/keeping them illegally,that as you said,is only an assumption.
i just don't think the guy is gonna risk (openly) illegally netting and stocking thousands of pounds of big fish,no matter who he is.
again,regardless of my opinion of paylakes,those fish are most likely legally taken,like it or not.if they came from somewhere else in ohio,that's a different story.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

ppl are entitled to thier opinions...just don't want to hear any complaining when 10 yrs from now the fishing is horrible or non existent. you think its expensive to drive to the river now, wait to you have to drive to virginia or alabama or tennesee to catch a trophy fish


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no opinion was given.just a little clarification as to the laws.
i also don't drive to the ohio,nor will i drive to those other places to catch trophy fish because there are plenty to be caught much closer to home


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jack,why do you think people with opinions that you don't agree with should not be free to express them? 


btw,since i don't agree with what you just said,you should keep quiet


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope I dont get blasted for this, but I do go to pay lakes occasionally. I work about 60hr a week & dont have alot of time. I do it at night in the summer with my dad because we just dont have time to go & track down a spot at the river. we also enjoy the chance to catch a large cat that I probably would not have the chance to otherwise. & I really enjoy watching my 65 year old dad's eyes light up when his clicker goes of and he sets the hook on a big cat. Anyway I respect everyone's opinions on this subject & really enjoy the debate....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Naw Rick ..It just seems that when any thing comes up concerning conservation, you are against it...Like if it's legal then why not do it?


LOL.you have never heard me say i was against anything to do with conservation.and the only reason you say that is because i don't totally agree with your message or method,as usual.what i have said,is badmouthing and browbeating people into change is not the way to educate them.
your total catch and release idea would be more harmful than the existing laws,and is completely invalid.but that is your opinion,as naive and uninformed as it is.reminds me of the old rope and release deer idea i suggested to you in the past?
you should really start thinking with your head instead of your heart. 
and you should appreciate me doing my part to help protect your precious catfish,cause with the exception of a half dozen smaller ones for dinner,i have released every one i've caught(and that's a lot) in the 15-20 years.how's that for conservation?but up till that time,i probably kept and ate more than you've ever caught,and they are mighty good table fare 

now for a bit of hypocracy.................


> I dont approve of how paylakes get there big fish.


then this


> My son and I went to one yesterday,


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

To start with, I have never seen a law passed that didn't happened after enough people decided that there was a problem. Conservation efforts have to be started with individual anglers and then grow. How many times do we hear "We used to catch a lot of nice fish at this lake"? I wouldn't agree with a total catch and release policy, but I would with a ban on any means other than rod/reel. Catfish are currently the only species I know of that people fish for legally with anything other than rod/reel. Since catfish are still considered second class fish, this will remain the same way. Try passing a law that allows wallye to be caught in unlimited numbers from Lae Eie and see what happens.

Lots of people only get conservation minded towards the fish they like to catch when it should be the same attitude towards all native fish.

Also I agree that just because a certain methosd is legal doesn't mean that it is beneficial.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that the author's questions (and more,lol)have been answered and the thread has gone the way of many previous such threads,it's time to put it to rest.but for anyone who wishes to author another thread dedicated to legalities,opinions,etc of paylakes,feel free to do so.


----------

